# Am I missing the tools to fix a problem



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

How can it be that you can't fix a Low sex drive person.How the hell do you celebrate V.D. with someone who will not touch you.It's been a month without sex from wife.No interest,To Tired,To stressed out,Busy at work,Always the same crap.I have been thur this for years.I think I'am a smart man about this?Flowers don't work,being a nice guy doesn't work,Being her best Friend does'nt work.I have been trying to fix this for yrs.I 'am beginning to think it can't be fixed.Its a crime to be treated this way.And whats the Penality.You can be ass 8888,You can blow them off,You can stop being nice,You can stop being a wonderful husband.If I were a locksmith with 10,000 keys.I would not have the right key to open/fix the problem .As M.C. Hammer put it you can't touch this.How the hell do you teach someone that they can't have you if they treat you like this????


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

The tools you have been using are have roughly the same chance of improving your sex life as you have of being struck by lightning.

Go here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

This is the Snap-On store!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> How can it be that you can't fix a Low sex drive person.


Well, unless YOU are that low sex drive person, then you can't, because you can only change yourself.

You can potentially influence changes in another by making changes in yourself, but the other person has to be willing to be influenced. 

So start with the thread that Sawney posted, work on yourself, see if your wife is responsive to that, and go from there.

Best wishes.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Just Wondering said:


> How the hell do you teach someone that they can't have you if they treat you like this????


Have you tried being an *******?

It usually works for me, women don`t like nice guys "that way".


----------

